# Iwo Jima invasion.



## IKE (Feb 19, 2019)

Today marks the 74th anniversary of the invasion of Iwo Jima.

The invasion began Feb. 19, 1945 and lasted till March 26, 1945.

During the 36 days of heavy fighting over 6800 U.S. servicemen lost their lives and over 19,000 were wounded.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 21, 2019)

Very few battles were more representative of the horrors of war.


----------



## 911 (Feb 24, 2019)

When I was on the Island during basic, our Sgt. talked about Iwo Jima everyday. It was almost like he was glorifying the invasion. He gave us a heck of a history lesson. Some of us thought that he must have known someone that served during the invasion, but he would never tell us. When we asked him once, he replied, “I’m hoping that by me telling you the stories, it will inspire you when you get to Vietnam.”


----------



## john19485 (Feb 24, 2019)

My Dad carried the Marines ashore during the landing


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2019)

The Spousal Equivalent's late father turned 20 on Iwo Jima during the invasion.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2019)

john19485 said:


> My Dad carried the Marines ashore during the landingView attachment 62683



My Dad was one of the Marines he carried ashore. Dad recently passed at 102.


----------



## oldman (Feb 25, 2019)

Pappy.......Isn’t your Dad a Marine?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes he was. Passed last year at 102.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 25, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Yes he was. Passed last year at 102.
> 
> View attachment 62723


semper fi, Marine


----------



## Trade (Feb 27, 2019)

Two of the best WW2 movies there are IMO. I highly recommend both.


----------



## oldman (Feb 28, 2019)

Pappy.....Once a Marine, always a Marine. In death, we are only relieved of our post, but never the Corps. 

Hoo-Rah


----------

